# honda 5.5 gvc 160



## golfbillbob (May 7, 2012)

boy do i need help i am not a mech person i was trying to adjust the carb on my automatic choke i was trying to turn the arm shaft to the right to slow the engine from running so fast if any thing goes wrong it will happen to me when i let go of the arm shaft it went down in the hole and dissappered my question is how do i get it out are should i just but a new arm shaft i hope the latter any ideas. think you


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If I am understanding correctly, the governor shaft fell in the crankcase. The engine needs to be torn down to get it out. This is not how the speed is adjusted on this engine. There is a spring that can be moved to one of several holes in the arm that will increase or decrease top no load rpm's.


----------

